# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  تصاميم جديدة لنج  + افريكانو

## m_mamoon

*حقيقة التحية للرائع افريكانو فصوره الجميلة نستخدمها في التصميم ..
واهديك هذه التصاميم يا حصريكانو ,,


*

----------


## Deimos

*أحلي من كده مافي تسلم يا ود المأمون ...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* تسلم يا ود المأمون ...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يسلموا الايادى
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هووووي ياود المـــامون

تشيل في الصور وشغال ابداع

 بكرة تبيع ليك تصميم تصميمين وتركب لي توسان وتنسي اخوك

تخريمــــة:-

ابــــداع ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مشكوووور يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مبالغة عن اذنك هذا التصميم وماحنسى الحق الادبى زى مال شيبا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




 هووووي ياود المـــامون

 تشيل في الصور وشغال ابداع

  بكرة تبيع ليك تصميم تصميمين وتركب لي توسان وتنسي اخوك

 تخريمــــة:-

 ابــــداع ياقلب



هههههههههه انتا بس كتر لينا من بطحات ديمبا والمعز
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*طوالي يا ارخبيل من دون ما تستاذن
شكرا على المرور الرائغ يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ابدااااااااااااااع يا ود المامون
تخريمة :  
اعمل لى حركة حركتين فى توقيعى ورسلها لى فى الخاص
ولك منى مليون تحية
                        	*

----------


## محب المريخ

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يازعيم
وبعد اذنك حارفعها في الفيس عشان نكيد بيها الجلافيط
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*أستااااااااذ يا ود المامون !!
تخريمة :
عارفني عاوز أقول ليك شنو !!
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*فتات بمعنى الكلمة
*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*ماشاءالله ابدااااااااااااااااااع مع لمسه سحريه مع خيال واسع
                        	*

----------


## على السكين

*ابداع
                        	*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*ياود مامون مافي تصميم تونسي او مازمبي جامد














































































































































































ا
                        	*

----------

